# installing rtorrent and rutorrent in FreeBSD 8



## Paradoxium2004 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have no idea when to install first. They both have dependencies, and require ports and packages, but I'm not sure what get installed first.

Can anyone tell me what I need to install, and in which order I need to do it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2010)

Start here: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

As for net-p2p/rtorrent:


```
# cd /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent
# make install clean
```

Or

```
# pkg_add -r rtorrent
```

The beauty of the ports and package system on FreeBSD is that you don't have to worry about what to install first or what dependencies something has. Let the system figure it out.


----------



## loop (Oct 10, 2010)

I couldn't get rutorrent working on FreeBSD, rtgui works fine though


----------

